# A New Pump Users Group for Lancaster and Surrounding Area



## Sowerbee (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

First post under this guise - I've been here before (Seasiderdave) but now appear in my more common Twitter name.

A new group has been set-up by a wonderful lady called Hazel in Lancaster. The group is called iPumps Lancs and is created for and by pump users and associates. The aim is to have a time to have a combined whinge, problem solve and socialise without too much HCP 'you shouldn't do thatness'.

The first meeting had a decent attendance and a presence from the local Medtronic rep to offer her expertise and free handouts.

The next meeting is scheduled for Monday April 15th 7.30pm to 9.30pm at the Gregson Centre in Lancaster and all Pump Users are welcome. The subject for this one is books and diabetes literature so please bring along anything you read.

Please get in touch if you'd like more information.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2013)

Sowerbee said:


> The aim is to have a time to have a combined whinge, problem solve and socialise without too much HCP 'you shouldn't do thatness'.



Hi Dave!

Sounds perfect!

Hope it goes really well.


----------



## pgcity (Apr 4, 2013)

Sound great. Can you let me know when the next one is as I can't make the 15th


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done Dave. Hope its big hit with lots of people turnning up.


----------



## Sowerbee (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

pgcity - Definitely. Plan is for a meet every couple of months and hopefully we'll get a variety of guest speakers in to grill


----------



## seasiderdave (May 23, 2013)

*Next meeting planned*

The meeting went very well and the next is now scheduled as below.

Everyone welcome....

This month's primary speaker is Alice Brown, Dietician from the RLI.
As an added bonus Anna is calling in to tell us about the Patient Expert Programme.

Monday 3rd June 7.30pm to 9.30pm - The Gregson Centre, Lancaster 
Beverages provided.

Any questions to lancsipumps @ gmail.com (without the spaces).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sowerbee (Sep 15, 2013)

*Next Meeting - Tomorrow!*

Very short notice I know but it's our next meeting tomorrow. And this is an exciting one 

The initial notice for the event said this:

We have Jill Ashton from Medtronic coming along again, this time for a presentation on exercise and insulin pumps. Come with your questions for Jill and she'll try and answer these for you.

Jenny Taylor, Bayer BG meters rep, had hoped to join us but instead she will be attending the Bayer launch of their new BG meter. Jenny will be sending information on how to get our new meters and there'll be a goodie bag to collect if you're coming along to the meeting. Jenny and Jill work closely together, so Jill will be able to update us on this new technology.​
But breaking news is that the goody bags for attendees will contain the new Bayer Link XT USB meter!!! As it's only being launched tomorrow this is pretty exciting in a geeky sort of way. 15 bags will be there but if any extra are needed names will be taken

Details are:
*MONDAY 16th SEPT 2013 
7.30pm ? 9.30pm
at
The Gregson Centre, Moorgate, Lancaster
(directions: www.gregson.co.uk)
Tea and coffee provided although there's a bar downstairs if more potent drinks are needed!​*
See you there!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2013)

If i wasnt so busy at work i would be There !   Bayer & Medtronic have a good working relationship & have found that out a few times at different meetings. It is good how meter & pump talk to each other.  Hope it goes well at the "Seaside" "Dave"   Good on you !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 15, 2013)

Oooooh! I've been waiting for the Contour Links to come out! 

Is the XT bit the version of strips that are supposed to be more accurate?

Shame it's so far to go!


----------



## Sowerbee (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Hobie.

Serious password failure combined with a desire to combine identities led to a personal rebrand


----------



## Sowerbee (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Mike. Full launch tomorrow. They should be pushing them out to all Link users but it might be worth a call to Bayer on Tuesday to give them a nudge.


----------



## Sowerbee (Sep 16, 2013)

Quick feedback....

Good meeting with a good section from Jill from Medtronic who gave a great presentation on exercise and pumping. Lots of "speak to your DSN before doing anything" but some useful pointers in there too.

Unfortunately the promised Link meters by Bayer turned out to the the standard USB NeXT so we'll have to wait for those to come from Medtronic.

Plenty of discussion afterwards about PHBs and CCGs so some exciting local campaigning looks on the cards.

Next meeting set for 11th November with the guest speaker being Lesley from INPUT so really looking forward to that one already. If local(ish) please come along.

Dave


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2013)

Pleased it went well. Sounds possitive


----------



## Sowerbee (Oct 25, 2013)

Next meeting confirmed with great guest speakers....

MONDAY 11th NOV 2013
7.30pm ? 9.30pm at
The Gregson Centre, Moorgate, Lancaster
(directions: www.gregson.co.uk)
Guest Speaker
Lesley Jordan
Pump User & Chief Exec from
INPUT diabetes
www.inputdiabetes.org.uk
Pumps, CGM, Funding,
i- P . U . M . P . S L A N C S
ALSO a researcher from Lancaster University is visiting to talk about a research study she is developing. She?d like to get our views on health leaflets on diabetes.​
Please come along - we're in the cinema this time. Wonder if they'll show Reversal of Fortune in the background?


----------



## Sowerbee (Nov 11, 2013)

A nudge for tonight's meeting. Two great speakers and I'm  really looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish i was nearer to these events cos sound good "Sowerbee"


----------



## Sowerbee (Jan 14, 2014)

A bit late this month but here's the notice for the next meeting - tonight!

Speakers are the RLI DIabetes Specialist Nurses Zoe and Jane who'll be going through changes in the specialist team at the RLI

7:30pm to 9:30pm at The Gregson Centre in Lancaster. 

All welcome and bribes are available in the order of tea and biscuits 

See you there

Dave


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2014)

Keep at it dave !


----------



## Sowerbee (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! I will 

We're slowly growing and had two new faces again this time.

The DSNs who came were given an appropriate grilling about local care and I know it helped to answer some of the questions that are never really asked. A big thank you to them as they were there on a voluntary basis..

Next up are our two new Medtronic 'territorial managers' - aka reps. Hope they are ready for an interogation


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2014)

Sowerbee said:


> Thank you! I will
> 
> We're slowly growing and had two new faces again this time.
> 
> ...



Oooh interesting. See if you xcan get any firm info about launch of new Medtronic pump (possibly this year?). Med also seem to be aiming for combined sensor/set but I think that might be a bit further off.


----------



## Sowerbee (Jan 16, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oooh interesting. See if you xcan get any firm info about launch of new Medtronic pump (possibly this year?). Med also seem to be aiming for combined sensor/set but I think that might be a bit further off.



Both those things were hinted at last time by the last rep so I'll push further. Bearing in mind costs I'm guessing the combined will be a challenge to get funding for; not least because a set lasts three days whereas the Enlite gives 6 as a minimum.  Very exciting if available though.


----------

